# Ecosphere



## Junior13reptilez (Oct 17, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone had seens these and their thoughts on them.
EcoSphere Self-Contained Underwater Ecosystems


----------



## violentchopper (Jun 20, 2008)

They look great. Quite expensive. Are they available in the uk.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Not unlike the "Wardian Case" used by 19th century plant collectors to bring specimens home from around the world, it was basically a sealed glass case containing a miniature ecosystem requiring no feeding or watering, they kept plants alive on long sea voyages often lasting many months.

I suppose with some care it would be possible to make something similar to these spheres yourself?


----------



## violentchopper (Jun 20, 2008)

Graham said:


> Not unlike the "Wardian Case" used by 19th century plant collectors to bring specimens home from around the world, it was basically a sealed glass case containing a miniature ecosystem requiring no feeding or watering, they kept plants alive on long sea voyages often lasting many months.
> 
> I suppose with some care it would be possible to make something similar to these spheres yourself?


Great bit of info. I'm going to have to look these up now.


----------



## Junior13reptilez (Oct 17, 2010)

violentchopper said:


> They look great. Quite expensive. Are they available in the uk.


 I actually saw them in a shop called 'Menkind' in Peterborough, they had various sizes and I rememeber one being £29.99


----------



## Jaina_Organasolo (Jan 7, 2012)

You can get them fairly easily online, the starter price seems to be £90-100.

I looked at them a few years back, thought they were cool.:2thumb:

There seems to be a movement out there saying they are cruel to the shrimp though -

http://uk.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20110507074249AAn8jsC


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

I did wonder about that, a couple of years doesn't seem that long.


----------



## Junior13reptilez (Oct 17, 2010)

Jaina_Organasolo said:


> You can get them fairly easily online, the starter price seems to be £90-100.
> 
> I looked at them a few years back, thought they were cool.:2thumb:
> 
> ...


It's no where near 90-100. They are about £30-60.


----------



## Jaina_Organasolo (Jan 7, 2012)

Id buy one for sure at that price, those were the only prices a quick Google came up with.


----------



## violentchopper (Jun 20, 2008)

Just looked on google and these things are expensive. If you can get them that cheap mate I would suggest starting a business and selling them.


----------

